
Ask HN: How do I go about validating an idea? - yingw787
Hey HN,<p>I live in Bethesda, MD, and I have an idea for an algorithm-based tool for value investors. It&#x27;s going to take me a while to build it out, but I wanted to get some validation for the idea first. I have a landing page set up at the moment, but I&#x27;m not sure how to reach people. Any ideas?<p>The landing page is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;shortroad.yingw787.com<p>Any advice would be appreciated!
======
nicholas73
The landing page tells me nothing about what you do, and your FAQ only a hint
of it. And honestly it doesn't nothing to convince me that you actually
provide value. It's not even clear that you have an 'algorithm' versus simply
having parsed some financial statements.

First and foremost, an investor wants to know whether your algorithm works.
Have you backtested it with price history, and then what are the performance
metrics?

And if it works, then the obvious question is: why do you need to sell your
service?

The other thing that I'd worry about as an investor is that oftentimes value
stocks are cheap for a reason. It's one of the last places I'd want to algo
trade.

------
adolfoabegg
* Remove all the boilerplate text from your landing page. Focus on what your algo does: why is it different from current existing solutions?

* Use metrics to demonstrate capability.

* Hit real investors and get real feedback.

------
mtmail
Who is "Wilburn Preston -- Index Fund Manager" from the testimonial? Wouldn't
that person know others in the industry?

------
SirLJ
You'll need to publish extensive back testing maybe 20 years to prove to the
investor the system actually works, also you'll need to live trade it as well
for few years and have audited real results... and check with your financial
regulators what exactly you can advertise to avoid getting sued by SEC and the
government...

------
kull
Are you an investor yourself ?

